# Does anybody know?



## JenniD (5 August 2018)

Hi,
Does anyone know anything about Oaktree Stables and Livery near Churchstanton/Hemyock way? It's this side of Taunton. I'm on the lookout for DIY livery sometime in the future. They don't have a website unfortunately. I wanted to know what they're prices are and if anyone has been there or kept a horse there. Any info would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## FFAQ (14 August 2018)

Hi JenniD, is that the one on Luddery Hill?  I'm sure that's called Oaktree.  If it is, I have a client there who apparently pays £100 per horse per month and that includes hay (might have gone up a bit by now given the hay shortage).  He does keep at least 3 horses there at any one time though, so it's possible he gets a discount!


----------



## JenniD (14 August 2018)

FFAQ said:



			Hi JenniD, is that the one on Luddery Hill?  I'm sure that's called Oaktree.  If it is, I have a client there who apparently pays £100 per horse per month and that includes hay (might have gone up a bit by now given the hay shortage).  He does keep at least 3 horses there at any one time though, so it's possible he gets a discount!
		
Click to expand...

Yes! That's the one! Luddery Farm. It's really nice and friendly. I've been up there a few times now. Very professional and have met briefly a few of the horse owns. They charge £140 a month with hay now. For an extra modest fee they'll feed and turn out should the need arise. Fancy that! I'm impressed with it. I'm going to go there and do odd bits for them..just mucking out etc....for my benefit only! They didn't ask me. If I'm getting into it again then I want all the experience I can gain and the way to do it in my book is to roll your sleeves up and dive in! And it's fun too. Thanks for that FFAQ. I might even run into him! I'll chuck him a shovel!! Haha! Take care.


----------



## FFAQ (15 August 2018)

Ah, well maybe we'll bump in to each other one day!  I'm an equine podiatrist and go there to trim my clients endurance horses.  I drive a grey horsebox, so say hi if you recognise me!


----------



## JenniD (15 August 2018)

We may just bump into each other yes!  I have a feeling I've seen your horsebox. Do you by any chance have business cards in Churchinford Community Shop? I'll say Hi! It would be interesting to see you work. I've never come across an equine podiatrist before.


----------



## FFAQ (15 August 2018)

If I do, I didn't put them there, but one of my clients may have!


----------



## JenniD (15 August 2018)

Ahh! Maybe.


----------

